# A Whopping Refreshing Speech by Newt



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Howdy,

I just watched this speech and I must say he really NAILED a lot of subjects with Solutions…
... NOT Pie in the Sky solutions… Real solutions than can be accomplished!
*
Watch a very Refreshing speech that has substance!

*


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Now you've done it Joe, you went and posted something that MAKES SENSE! Watch out for the "woodpeckers"! They'll be swooping down on you. Better get a hard hat.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

He would certainly give BO a run for his money but I'm afraid he's not going to gather enough support.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry Joe I couldn't make it through the whole thing. I can only take so much BS and then I have to turn it off. 
I would like to ask a question, and then ask another. If increasing the supply of oil to refineries in Texas brings the price of gasoline down, why are we paying more for it now as we are exporting gas? Wouldn't the oil refineries just up their exports. If Europe is paying ten dollars a gallon why would the oil companies sell it here? Why is it cost effective to refine oil into gasoline and then export it? Are our refineries that much more efficient? Or maybe, just maybe the favorable contracts passed out for out natural gas, where refineries can use it to provide energy for the refinement, under cut the refineries who must use oil, lets them take public resources and increase the their bottom line. 
Comes back to the same question, if more oil leads to lower cost at why haven't we seen lower prices? If we have so much supply that we are exporting gasoline, why are we paying more. Could it be that it is driven by collusion of big oil? Maybe a world market dominate by a handful of companies?
Newt, yeah I remember him. He wanted the president to resign, because there was talk of him having an affair. And at the very same time Newt was doing the same thing. You trust that guy to tell you the truth, that's fine with me. He is a real family man….......


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Jeep….. There are a limited amount of refineries, and that adds to the cost. We cannot produce enough gas to beat back the speculators because of the back log. Tankers sit out in the bay for 2-3 weeks some times before they can get pierside to offload at a refinery. The weak dollar is probably the biggest problem. Our dollar is worth about 63 cents due to govement spending, and huge debt. Hence the high costs of everything we consume.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*jeepturner,
*
Ask Newt your questions… Not me…

I do know, the higher the Supply, the lower the Price…

I think it's possible… it wasn't that long ago… we were there…!

If you think that speech was BS, it's a shame… That is one of our problems… people that don't give a crap… "let me play this Game… I'm winning.." . That is the real BS!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Let's also take into effect the $10/Gallon in Europe is the result of socialist programs like….....public health care taxes.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Joe it's not about me winning, it was about me trying to explain that what Newt was saying is BS. We are exporting gas from this country at a record rate. While we import oil to our refineries to convert it in to petroleum products using subsidized natural gas to undercut the rest of the competition. Newt is a smart guy and he knew it was in the best interest of his party to say in 2008 that the executive didn't control supply and demand and he is smart enough to know it is in his best interest to take an opposite stance now. I didn't say they guy wasn't smart, I just said I don't beleive him. If that makes you think I don't give a crap, I am okay with that.

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2012/02/us-exported-more-gasoline-than-imported-last-year/1#.T16ofnlTw1I
" 
http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/05/news/economy/gasoline_export/index.htm":http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/05/news/economy/gasoline_export/index.htm

Jim, Do you have a source where it explains how they tax petroleum to pay for public health care in socialist Europe? Wait that's a rhetorical question. I just wanted another chuckle.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jeep:

You said that Newt was a smart guy…

Don't you think he knows about what you pointed out about exporting the gas, etc.?

Obviously those corporations have found that it's very lucrative to Export the gas…

Now, if something were to happen where it was NOT that lucrative, the picture might change… yes?

I don't want to get into a big discussion as to what Could or Could Not happen, etc., etc.

I think Newt (or any other President [except O]) is smart enough to not let anything jeopardize the Security of our Country.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been saying it for YEARS that we need "Regional Refineries". All over the USA. All interconnected via the existing pipelines. Katrina showed the falacy of having our center of refining on the Gulf Coast. That shut down made gas prices skyrocket. If they can pump crude from the North Slope to Valdez they can pump it anywhere. But the reasons we don't have these refineries are the "Envirowackos" and NIMBY. Well, maybe we need to build the Keystone PLUS more refineries. That means JOBS!!! MORE crude production means greater supply. More places to refine it means lower transportation costs and a more stable supply at regional levels.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry.. not a big fan of Newt. He's ridden the coattails of Reagan far too long and is far from the conservative base he claims to stand on. I've watched every GOP debate so far this cycle.. I haven't been impressed with his stances. I'd have to say he's even more of a moderate than Romney.

What sealed the deal for me was when he went on about passing a constitutional amendment that would give supreme court justices term limits.. this demonstrates a severe lack of knowledge for why term limits don't exist.. The fact that very few people can even name a single justice is intentional.

The candidate I will vote for is the one that gets asked a question about what he'll do in a certain regard and respond by saying: "*nothing*. The Constitution doesn't afford me that power"

There have only been two men who have said that this cycle.. strangely enough, one of them now supports Romney. The other is still in the race. Just a few great books here..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Oil should be categorized as a Utility item… Natural Gas is a Utility… (I think)

Oh, and if we have SO MUCH natural gas, why don't we convert ALL of our vehicles to use NG except for diesel…
... the ONLY Oil we would need would be for Plastics, Paint, & lubrication (& maybe airplane fuel)...
... that would reduce the dependancy on oil a lot.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Way to go Joe!!!!

Newt=$ 2.50 gallon gas.

Jeepturner, your not very smart (gas wise).

Gas exports are on the rise currently because China, is on the rise. Our export refined products are going to China. 2 years ago Obama, shut down all the off shore American drilling in the Golf of Mexico, and on the West Coast off of California, Washington, and Oregon. Effectively, Obama, has shut down all off shore drilling and has not opened up any since the golf pipeline leak. In addition the instability in the middle east has also lowered oil production. We can now top this disaster off with Obama, and the EPA shutting down 20 coal fired electrical Power Plants, by the end of October 2012, because they do not meet the newly enacted clean are regulations dictated in the starting year of the Obama, administration.

1) Oil Production is substantially down due to offshore production being ground to a halt due to Obama, administration policy and instability in the middle east.

2) China, India, and a slew of former 3rd world nations becoming massive oil consumers (Europe plays a little role in energy consumption compared to the Soviets & China).

3) Oil speculators laughing there ass off on the way to the bank due to the Obama, Administrations restrictive policies and new EPA regulations that restrict our development of known, cheap forms of energy.

As a final note, if you live in one of the areas that is loosing a coal fired power plant-Look forward to rolling brown outs. Thanks to an idiotic energy policy.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Nobody wants to mention a weak US dollar? I think it is playing a very large roll in gas prices.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Here Jeepturner…...... Choke on your "Chuckle" (post # 7)

More points on high gas prices
January 20, 2012
The Daily Mining Gazette

First, gas prices in Europe are higher than in the U.S. because of higher taxes there. Those taxes, though, go not only to highway projects but to improved and less expensive mass transportation. Our mass transportation system is far behind that of Europe, and is generally more expensive to use, so we drive our cars instead. In Europe, improving mass transportation is a priority. Here, we fight over how we are willing to pay for such projects. *European gas taxes also go for social programs, such as low-cost health care. Here, we let the free market control health care costs, so we have a large segment of our population without affordable health care.*

Second, we are not at the mercy of Iran or the big oil companies when it comes to gas prices. Politics and corporate profits play a big role, but supply and demand are the biggest factor. More supply or lower demand result in lower prices. Those who argue for increasing supply seem to forget the environmental risks and that the more we use now the less will be left for future generations. They also forget that cheap oil leads to wasted oil, because with cheap gas we tend to drive more, drive bigger cars, and, for those who heat with oil, worry less about better insulating their houses. But, in the end, more demand results in higher prices, so some folks end up with gas guzzlers they can't afford to drive, or houses they can't afford to heat.

Higher fuel prices will mean that our recreational visitors will be coming from closer to the Upper Peninsula. It will help if we encourage our visitors to take longer but fewer trips.

It will also help if we better publicize what we have, and to try to keep the UP, as (WLUC) TV-6 used to say, "Someplace Special." But increasingly the U.P. is looking more like everyplace else, with overly-harvested forests and commercial and urban/suburban development that looks like development everywhere else.

It would not hurt if we stayed in the U.P. more often, instead of taking trips downstate or to Green Bay. Take your vacations here at home, and support our local economy.

DOUG WELKER


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Assuming the supply of commodities remains the same, *as long as our "money" continues to be devalued by "printing more money" gas and all other commodities will continue to go up*. ..... and also what Dan said.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

@ #12 - *Effectively, Obama, has shut down all off shore drilling and has not opened up any since the golf pipeline leak. In addition the instability in the middle east has also lowered oil production.*

I don't know what your source was for that information but you'd be well advised to ignore it in the future.
The offshore drilling moratorium was lifted in late 2010.

Deep Gulf drilling thrives 18 mos. after BP spill
"By early 2012 there will be more rigs in the Gulf designed to drill in its "deep water" - defined as 2,000 feet or deeper - than before the spill."
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/feedarticle/10019210

If you're interested in oil and energy discussions, I've found this site to be one of the best -
http://www.theoildrum.com/

As to the wider discussion - easy, cheap oil has gone the way of the dinosaurs. From now on it gets harder and more expensive to extract. (not to mention more environmentally hazardous). The last 150 years of industrial growth that has fueled our current standard of living has been driven by an almost exponential rise in oil consumption. It's not sustainable. I suspect you won't be getting Newt's 2.50/gal gas until shortly after he starts drilling at his moon base.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys, you need to keep in mind that this is a global game and the rest of the world is consuming oil at an ever increasing pace as China and India are getting more wealthy. Global oil demand is about 86 million barrels per day, the US produces about 5.5 million BPD. The global supply, demand, and risk set oil prices, as well as refined product prices. Right now gasoline prices are actually low compared to crude prices; that is crude prices have jumped but gas hasn't risen enough to keep up. This is especially true of light sweet crude. That's why many light sweet refineries have shut down in the US recently; 3 in the Philadelphia area, with another set to close soon.

The only way increased domestic supply will significantly reduce our cost of gas is if we can produce enough crude to significantly increase global supply (an that assume OPEC doesn't just cut their production to offset ours and keep the prices high), or if the US government doesn't allow the US refiners to export gas (in which case they will just cut back their refining rates to keep the price up so they can cover their costs with a reasonable profit.) The best way to get gasoline prices back down is to resolve the Iran crisis quickly and diplomatically to reduce the risk penalty priced into crude right now, and I wouldn't want to take bets on that happening. If someone starts shooting, just watch the prices spike.

Oil production in the US has actually been increasing over the last couple of years (although we're still down from 1985 highs - a trend that is hard to blame on Obama http://www.indexmundi.com/energy.aspx?country=us&product=oil&graph=production). With increasing oil sands production the US is on track to become a net crude exporter in about a decade. This will be great for US trade balance, but still won't have a lot of impact on pricing, as the global demand is still going up.

And yes, devaluing the US currency is having an impact on crude pricing. Of course, most governments are devaluing their currency recently.

Why would Newt make statement that are not entirely correct; politics. That's what people want to hear. I'm in favor of refining and refining jobs (I worked in refining for 20 years), but it's not a magic bullet. People talk about building more refineries, which we haven't done since the mid-70's; that is a huge investment, about $2billion or so for a new grass root plant. I'm not sure, even if the Government guaranteed they would supply the permits, that any oil company would invest the money. There have been large expansion projects in existing refineries; compared to 1982 there are about half the number of refineries in the US, but the refining capacity is just about the same as in 1982.

The bottom line is that, like it or not, there isn't too much any President, or our Government, can do about gasoline prices. We're just not a big enough player in the global market anymore. Our best play is to try to become a crude exporter, as we are on track to be, and to reduce our consumption.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's just another example of government bureaucracy gone wild.
API sues EPA over cellulosic biofuel requirements


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

newt may be a lot of things but he is not a moderate that is mitt I too watched every debate and once i put them on a level playing field newt won every debate i don't know if he will get the nod but i hope he does Cain endorsed him and Romney destroyed Cain and that's how Romney lost my vote in the primary but no mater what whoever runs in the general election against Barry that's who I am for the idiot has ruined this country in 3 years he is worse than carter was the worst of all time he has to go or its time for a revolution


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

We need to stop thinking about how to make gasoline cheaper. It never will be cheap again. Instead we need to move--just a little bit--to a new paradigm. We have more natural gas in the US than we know what to do with, and it will burn just fine in the standard internal combustion engine--no refinery necessary. Where I live natural gas filling stations are available 24 hours a day. Natural gas is going to be the bridge fuel--what else is there?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

TRENTON, N.J. (AP) - Officials in New Jersey's capital say they've resolved a fight over toilet paper.

Trenton's The Times newspaper (http://bit.ly/wLrubH) reports Mayor Tony Mack's administration will move forward with an emergency purchase of toilet paper and paper towels. Supplies of both dwindled in city buildings while the administration and City Council quarreled over a contract to resupply city government.

The stalemate began last September. The council twice rejected a $42,000 contract for a year's supply of paper products because members raised concerns about a high unit price for hot-drink cups.

Before the $16,000 emergency contract was announced Tuesday, officials said paper towel and toilet paper dispensers were nearly depleted in senior citizen centers, police headquarters, the fire department and other city offices.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

And what's your comedic point Patron!!!!!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

just that if our 'elected officials'
can't even solve the problems 
that affect them
(whatever party)

how are they to solve ours

on a more serious note
our country has wobbled along 
giving and taking what the people need 
since we started

but it seems that that era is over
now it is just taking that counts


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll stick with Newt as 2 dollars gas sounds good to me


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Romney is a RINO just like McCain. I think out of the choices that we have at present time Newt is the best out of that group. I just hope Ron Paul doesn't run as an independent and cause a split in the conservative vote like happened with Ross Perot!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Patron, I'm surpised a politician is able to properly use toilet paper by himself


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well *al*

maybe that's what their aids are for ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Sen. Thune: More Solyndras, Higher Energy Taxes = Failed Approach

*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Another recent (3-12-12) speech with Questions & Answers.

*
25 minute Video


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Obama Administration Spinning Lies With Budget, Healthcare Numbers

*

Whether you like Rush Limbaugh or not, he has some very valid points and suggestions… as reported in the link.

It's absolutely amazing what these Politicians will do to get votes… *Sickening… & should be illegal & punishable by law!*


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for the info joe what are you working on in your shop a maloof rocker in the works ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be making *two* Maloof Dining Chairs… his favorite chair…
... still getting shop cleaned & reorganized… almost there…
... when I get close to starting, something always seems to happen…
... it's raining Cats & Dogs NOW!

I've got the wood parts all marked, etc… 
Next step will be taking the wood out of a bedroom, moving to the shop, and beginning cutting the parts out.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Part of the problem with gas/oil costs are the hedge funds. These funds buy oil for the only purpose of making a profit on the rising costs that they themselves are creating. About a year ago I head a report on the radio stating that every gallon of gas we buy includes $0.80 for these speculators. I don't think that is fair but that is Wall Street an their money grubbing ways (if you haven't read the latest revelations of Greg Smith, formerly of Goldman Sachs it will open your eyes to the real criminals in our country).

Google the export of gas/oil and you will see that we are exporting more than ever. Obviously when we export it decreases the amount available to US and based on the law of supply versus demand our price increases.

What most everyone is unaware of is that the government, congress and the president, under current laws cannot stop export (except n time of war). Unless new regulations of this industry are passed as law, the status quo will exist.

I agree that gas/oil are utilities and SHOULD be highly regulated by the government because price increases in this market effect everything from family vacations to the cost of basic food.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*oldnovice,*

I thought Congress tightened that up by limiting Oil Future trading TO ONLY those that Could take possession of the oil!

That's what I was led to believe… anyway… sounds like some more fancy political footwork aka LIES!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that's right Joe they did pass that law and so the big exporters pulled up off the coast and are sitting there waiting to fill up on the new north Dakota and Texas oil fields where there state governments have found the mother load of oil guess what the biggest reserve that isn't tapped in here that's right the oil company geologists have discovered huge deposits of oil in the great valley of California but the Ag lobby wont share the land with the oil company's and say they cause too much damage to the land the tiny pumps around long beach and in west Texas would be dwarfed by huge oil fields in the richest farm land in the free world and its official California top money crop is medical marijuana man the world is screwed up


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow. Am I actually seeing conservatives arguing that the Government should override free market economics and restrict the export of gasoline?

If the Government did restrict exports, the refiners would simply cut their production runs to limit the supply to keep prices at a point they can make money. Right now many refiners are closing down because the value of gas has not kept up with the price of crude in recent years.

Now, I suppose the Government could then impose minimum refinery utilization quotas to flood the market with cheap gas, but then they would need to subsidize the refiners to allow them to stay in business, or provide crude at below market costs.

Of course the Government could just nationalize the whole industry.

Now, if oil is important to the economy, and deserves this type of Government intervention, then we would have to include food production as well. And most raw material production too. And of course the utilities and defense suppliers. And probably health care and transportation.

Where do I get a job in the new Central Planning Office; I'm sure there are some old school USSR central planners around that could help get it off the ground.

Be careful what you wish for. 8-(


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

+10 jmos


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

In short, this is what I think should be happening:

1. Oil is really like a Utility and should be handled as such.

2. Oil Futures, Options, etc. should NOT be apart of the *Speculation Game *where the price can be artificially changed.

3. Companies that actually USE Oil should be the ones allowed to participate in Options to Buy or Sell; thus, keeping the Prices Real and NOT played with by speculators pumping up or lowering prices just as a Trading Game.

Much of the price fluctuations of Oil is due to public speculators playing with Futures & Options manipulating the prices… NOT based on the real Supply & Demand of Oil.

The price of Oil should be determined by who is Selling and who is Buying it… 
... NOT the Fun & Games that are happening now.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

j mos pleas provide some evidence of the refinery closures the ones in my state closed for a couple of months for remodeling and safety upgrades caused by the anti terrorist wing of the fed but they all are open and making gas as far as subsidizing the oil company's we will never do that they just had their biggest profit quarter in history last quarter and they are the ones that make all the money they put a squeeze on the retailers and wholesalers but the had the biggest profit in their history this from the wall street journal and to top it off they cut benefits to their own employees saying they could not afford to maintain the employee healthcare at the levels they were at every damn on of the big 4 did it in a 6 moth time frame you know how to bring gas prices back down remover the high speed limit we have just got used to and invoke a return to 55 this will bring this to a halt the savings is large and it was the oil company lobbyists who were behind the request to raise it back up so they could sell more gas let them remember the slimmer days oh and the bastards at exon have not paid me a dividend check on my stock for the past 12 years since the spill maybe longer than 12 years


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Dude,

http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=8_NA_8OO_NUS_C&f=A Lotsa of closures in the last 30 years. Again, actual refining capacity is the same or higher; small refineries close and the big expand to get bigger. Economies of scale are valuable in refining.

Just in the Philadelphia area, where I live, Sunoco has pulled out of refining entirely. About two years ago they shut down their Eagle Point refinery in NJ, and are in the process of demolishing the units. A few months back they pulled the plug on the Marcus Hook Refinery in PA, and will pull the plug in the Philadelphia Refinery this summer. ConocoPhillips has shut down the Trainer PA refinery recently too. The last three are up for sale, but, according to the companies themselves, they've contacted hundreds of potential buyers and no on wants the refineries since they process expensive light sweet crude.

As far as profits, the oil companies like Exxon, Conoco, and Chevron are making record profits, but from oil production. Refining margins remain very tight. ConocoPhillips has announce they are spinning off the refining portion of the company; not something you usually do with what you see as a core business.

As for subsidizing oil, we already do that. Oil companies pay very little for the oil they extract from public lands, then they sell it back to us at market prices. All other tax benefits aside (which accrue to all companies), this is a huge subsidy.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-oil, worked in oil refining for 20 years and mostly enjoyed it. I might go back at some point when my kids are older. But folks have grave misconceptions about the system, and the extent to which anyone, President or Congress, can really impact the prices without nationalizing the system.

One note on speculation. This gets thrown around as a pejorative term, and it can be, but with the situation in the Gulf right now with Iran, is it unreasonable that the market has priced in a risk premium? If bombs start falling, oil supplies will be disrupted; that's what futures markets deal in. While I do agree that we could, and should, tighten up on who can speculate, this type of uncertainty would drive the price up regardless. Let's hope this is just a negotiating tactic by Iran.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Here is another eyeopening event if you didn't know...#!

*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Check this out Newt!

Oil production


----------

